

The best way to print name badges from an Excel spreadsheet - plehoux
http://blog.conferencebadge.com/post/47720632427/how-to-create-and-print-name-badges-from-an-excel

======
gregsadetsky
Congrats on making your product more and more beautiful and useful! By the
way, you could have the top logo on your blog point to your site (it seems to
be a popular request these days) :-)

